
SoftBank Is Breaking the World - imartin2k
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/d3ae7y/weworks-implosion-shows-how-softbank-is-breaking-the-world
======
mdorazio
It seems pretty clear to me that the root of all this nonsense is artificially
low interest rates for a decade paired with increasing wealth accumulation
among a small portion of people. The former has led money out of traditional
investments and into VC seeking high returns while the latter has led to an
explosion of angels and LPs with too much money and not enough productive
things to spend it on.

Unfortunately, it looks like neither of these is going to be resolved any time
soon. However, we at least now have a couple years worth of public investors
who've been burned this time around and startup kids who got hosed by highly
devalued options before they could cash out, so maybe a small amount of sanity
will return to the startup world.

